# is this an asian house gecko?



## Justdragons (Apr 17, 2012)

This little guy came over in a crate from melbourne this morning. seems very friendly. the 2nd pic is one i took a week or two ago in the barossa. both look similar. i didnt know we had them here in sa to much if thats what they are. cheers guys.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 17, 2012)

No, thats a native gecko


----------



## Rocket (Apr 17, 2012)

Christinus marmoratus... a female by the looks of it.


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah thats great, and both the same?? The one from the barossa is quite alot lighter than the melbourne one. Cheers for the replys guys. Guess ill put him in the garden then.


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 17, 2012)

Asian Gecko's have several rows of spikes running down their tail's! Easily identified. Even the babies have this.

P.s Plus they are often one colour and a lighter brown in more common, very plain and boring!


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh ok i see, big difference.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty cool


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry,I don't see ethnicities, I only see Geckos


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 17, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Asian Gecko's have several rows of spikes running down their tail's! Easily identified. Even the babies have this.
> 
> P.s Plus they are often one colour and a lighter brown in more common, very plain and boring!



Yes this is an easy way, if they have their original tail..


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 17, 2012)

I see, so if they have dropped their tail at some point it grows back smooth?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Apr 17, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Asian Gecko's have several rows of spikes running down their tail's! Easily identified. Even the babies have this.
> 
> P.s Plus they are often one colour and a lighter brown in more common, very plain and boring!



I have Geckos all over my house and their tails look smooth and soft? Does that mean they're NOT Asian House Geckos like I always thought they were?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I see, so if they have dropped their tail at some point it grows back smooth?



Yeah they grow back smooth



Dragonwolf said:


> I have Geckos all over my house and their tails look smooth and soft? Does that mean they're NOT Asian House Geckos like I always thought they were?



Chances are you probably have only looked closely at ones with regenerated tails, if you keep an eye out for the spines you will see them soon enough.

There is a chance they may be a native Dtella species but its unlikely as they dont tend to "invade" ones house to the degree AHG do


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 17, 2012)

If you look at the photos above the AHS has claws, where as natives do not


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I see, so if they have dropped their tail at some point it grows back smooth?




Correction They still have spikes. They are not just on the tail, they are also almost go up towards the back legs! See attached


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> If you look at the photos above the AHS has claws, where as natives do not



So you are saying this gecko isnt a native?








Skelhorn said:


> Correction They still have spikes. They are not just on the tail, they are also almost go up towards the back legs! See attached



That gecko has only partially lost its tail, they can loose it all the way down to the base of the hips, thats why the spikes are not a reliable way to ID them


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 17, 2012)

It should be clarified Fuscus is partially right, Gehyra the most easily confused with AHGs lack the claw on the innermost digit of the toes.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 17, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It should be clarified Fuscus is partially right, Gehyra the most easily confused with AHGs lack the claw on the innermost digit of the toes.



Yeah I was going to explain that, but I thought posting some pics would be more entertaining


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 17, 2012)

my house was full of these in darwin they die in the back of your wardrobe and stink your house out.

I also accidently squashed many of them under plates and books and in door jams ect.


----------

